# A Venture Out to Cudjoe Key



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A couple random shots I took off the seawall of the unit we stayed at. 


















And a few shots from the boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dink on fly....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

nice pix!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for you, man!  Is that your first mangrove on fly?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've caught red, black and white mangroves,
even a few buttonwoods...
but greys are the most fun!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good for you, man!   Is that your first mangrove on fly?



It is indeed! It's also my first saltwater fish on fly. I had an unidentified fish come up and bust my fly as I looked away for a second. As I looked at my fly and see the boil and the fish turning away all I could see was it's shadow. it came out from under a mangrove shore. And it hit a pretty big "anchovy" fly that I picked up at BPS. I wasn't able to get a strip set on it because I took my eyes off the fly for the split second that it hit.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Real nice pics! I haven't been down there in years. Congrats on the 1st saltwater fly catch!


----------

